# Weight Distribution Hitch



## Dman (Jan 7, 2013)

I have had my share of injuries with the tension on these chain hooks. I know that I need to lift the rear of my truck but in some, out of the way, camp sites there are many positions that makes that task impossible. Has anyone else had this experience? It's kind of embarrassing as an Outback owner, but I would love to here your stories. sign,fractured wrist


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I have an Atwood power jack. Super easy to install, push a button while the trailer is connected to the truck and up it goes! I can almost secure the chains by hand without a 'cheater bar'. I've never been in a position this did not work. One of the best mods I've done if not THE best mod.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

When in an site with an awkward angle, I usually take the bars off before backing into the site to avoid over torquing them. When leaving, I pull the trailer to a level area before reinstalling then. Going slowly for short distances without them hooked up does not seem to cause any problems - especially compared to the over tension conditions that can occur (as OP has witnessed).


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I've never encountered this issue, and have seldom heard about it. I'm guessing you don't have a power tongue jack. My advise to you....GET ONE!! Problem solved!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Bill & Kate said:


> When in an site with an awkward angle, I usually take the bars off before backing into the site to avoid over torquing them. When leaving, I pull the trailer to a level area before reinstalling then. Going slowly for short distances without them hooked up does not seem to cause any problems - especially compared to the over tension conditions that can occur (as OP has witnessed).


me too. In fact my driveway is to short for the outback and truck (I'm 60' overall) and I end up with a big "V" right at the hitch. I NEVER hook or unhook the WD in the driveway, just to dangerous. Even with the Jack at Max extension with a block to give me max lift, there is way to much tension on my bars. BTW I run about 1400lbs on the tongue with 1700lb bars, so they do have tension.

It doesn't take much of an angle at the hitch to really increase tension on the bars.

BTW the OP is not the first person that I've heard of that has ended up with an injury from this condition. And a electric jack doesn't solve the problem in many cases. If you can't get a position with a upside down V at the hitch, don't try to release tension.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I got a nasty scrape from the cheater bar a couple of years back when I was hooking up in my driveway. In too much of a rush and had too much tension on the chains. Snapped up the bracket, grabbed the clip to secure the bracket and the thing slammed down, getting my thigh with the bar. Hurt like hell and looked terrible for a couple of weeks. When connecting now, I make sure I have the clip in one hand, and I don't let go of the bar until the clip is in place. The best scenario is to connect/disconnect on level ground, but that isn't always possible in my neighborhood. Never underestimate the force behind those WD hitch components!


----------

